# POWER!!!!!



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So, I've been thinking what would make more of a statement when plowing my folks driveway for them (they both in their mid 70's).... The Roll Over Plow? or A Vee Plow like this one:










Too me that just says good fun.... And like Camus said perhaps you just have to embrace the absurdity of life and have a little fun... Sometimes you have to embrace your inner Keith Moon and go with it.

But getting back to seriousness.. I really want a vee-plow for my Walter. I think the rollover is cool. But really the Vee Plow is perfect for the truck. Well at leas for my folks drive way. IN the parking lot of the yard which is about 200x200 now. The rollover might be better. Still I want the Vee Plow. I have this idea that it would awesome in the Fourth of july parade in town too.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

With vee plow on a drive way I get to nice banks of snow on the sides. I don't even need to fiddle around with the wing plows. Which by the way will be hard to control both since one set of controls is about 6 feet away from the driver. So I get the cool down bank windrows of a double wing without the need to stretch out to adjust things.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it odd to use an Ex-Road truck on your folks driveway? Sure... But is it fun yes. Sadly, living in an apartment-- I have no driveway as of yet.

But getting to the Power ... In the case of my Walter FFKS the DT466 will replace the gasoline GZB 140 engine. And frankly I think it is good change. Gasoline is just not my preferred power plant. However, given that this will be used on a limited basis the truck is still going to have more power then necessary! And I say that is the way it should be. However, it isn't going to be like a Ford F550 which totally beats out my truck in raw power produced by the engine both Horsepower and Torque figures. No, where these old trucks make their power is in gearing. It is all the magic of multiplying forces via gear ratios. So, sure the modern truck of a medium duty class runs circles around truck in speed, comfort and hp-ratings. But, when you figure out how much force is actually getting transmitted to the ground to move it. Known as tractive effort-- that is where these old warhorses have the advantage. With a 103:1 overall ratio in low-gear the truck as about 25,000ft-lbs of force being applied to the ground. Now the truck weighs total 34,000lbs-- giving use 0.73 weight to tractive effort in that gear. Now, when I bump the power and torque to 210 hp and 520 ft-lbs of torque respectively-- that number will rise. How much is the hard part to say. The only way I can get a true measure of this by dyno-testing the transmission. But, my rough guess is about 1,000lbs possible 2,500lbs at the most. Still that means a decent change in overall tractive force while only having a modest gain in torque from the from the original engine.

And is it absurd for a driveway? Sure-- but let's be honest sometimes you just need that little extra force! Then couple to this to the AWD system of the Walter and you have the coolest albeit most impractical driveway rig ever!

Now, I just need snow. This what I need.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Stick a Rollover plow in front (for windrowing), hang a V oof the back ( to open things up for the EPIC STORMS) and have "2" 10 wing plows hanging oof the sides (for windrowing and pushing back windrows)...... You'll have all your plowing options pretty well covered.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds awesome Post some pics of what you have now . Been dieing to see this bad azz truck of yours .


ConnorExum said:


> Well, that is your right. But, I do things at my own speed and that is just that.





ConnorExum said:


> Is it odd to use an Ex-Road truck on your folks driveway? Sure... But is it fun yes. Sadly, living in an apartment-- I have no driveway as of yet.
> 
> But getting to the Power ... In the case of my Walter FFKS the DT466 will replace the gasoline GZB 140 engine. And frankly I think it is good change. Gasoline is just not my preferred power plant. However, given that this will be used on a limited basis the truck is still going to have more power then necessary! And I say that is the way it should be. However, it isn't going to be like a Ford F550 which totally beats out my truck in raw power produced by the engine both Horsepower and Torque figures. No, where these old trucks make their power is in gearing. It is all the magic of multiplying forces via gear ratios. So, sure the modern truck of a medium duty class runs circles around truck in speed, comfort and hp-ratings. But, when you figure out how much force is actually getting transmitted to the ground to move it. Known as tractive effort-- that is where these old warhorses have the advantage. With a 103:1 overall ratio in low-gear the truck as about 25,000ft-lbs of force being applied to the ground. Now the truck weighs total 34,000lbs-- giving use 0.73 weight to tractive effort in that gear. Now, when I bump the power and torque to 210 hp and 520 ft-lbs of torque respectively-- that number will rise. How much is the hard part to say. The only way I can get a true measure of this by dyno-testing the transmission. But, my rough guess is about 1,000lbs possible 2,500lbs at the most. Still that means a decent change in overall tractive force while only having a modest gain in torque from the from the original engine.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. Post up some pics .


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Stick a Rollover plow in front (for windrowing), hang a V oof the back ( to open things up for the EPIC STORMS) and have "2" 10 wing plows hanging oof the sides (for windrowing and pushing back windrows)...... You'll have all your plowing options pretty well covered.


I only need the rollover up front or the vee up front. Personally, I like the aesthetics of the Vee better. The rollover looks all funky--








See what I mean they just look strange with the large frame to support the hydraulic motor and the rotation gearing. Obviously this just a photo from the internet to illustrate my point.

I think the vee is just more Awe inspiring and you can also have a little fun and paint it like with a Shark's teeth or a smile... 








I find this pretty humorous actually.... And the Vee leaves two nice snow banks which I like. I think the finished product looks nice with two neat little banks on either side of the driveway. Not to mention with Vee I could use both wings at once without flipping the plow around. Which is a plus so I would get any slippage and be able to push the banks a little further too.

And after all if you're using something as big as I am on a 400ft driveway and 200x200ft square yard-- you might as well do it style-- like the Chrysler Cordoba with the Corinthian Leather. 





After all I am big fan of Ricardo Montalban and his infamous character Khan! In fact I think I will redo the seats in Corinthian Leather- perhaps with heat???

But to be honest I wonder what type of plow pushing about 20inches of deep wet snow at 3.6mph tops.. That is the top speed of the Walter in L gear for most models. The roll over should be able to do with no problem but does it do it as efficiently ( more importantly will I get a 20 inch snow storm to test it out in this year? ) as the Vee Plow ( I don't see having one before the end of summer)? Well, I just have to try it and out see if I like it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

quigleysiding said:


> Sounds awesome Post some pics of what you have now . Been dieing to see this bad azz truck of yours .
> 
> Sounds awesome. Post up some pics .


I will do better I video. But first I actually have to have something worth filming. I haven't even taken the blue tarp I put on it for a week or so.

Lately I've been in the office or on the road. I gave an estimate for a lot things at a dude ranch in Kerhonkson, NY... I didn't even know we had dude ranches in any more in NY. Then I found out there are two of them in the area. I'll have to send something to the other one and get them on the client list.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Conner!


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Where as Mike Dunlap-- would be angry about a chunk of snow like that in his driveway...

Me-- I would welcome that site since it would breakout the beast.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to our wonderful site Connor. Can you share some pictures of what you use to plow snow with?

Better MJD???


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Welcome to our wonderful site Connor. Can you share some pictures of what you use to plow snow with?
> 
> Better MJD???


I used to use a GMC 1500 for personal use (it died in the great deluge of white in 2010). Then I purchased two GMC 2500's for our short lived commercial venture. Now, I want to use a Walter FFKS but the gods of snow seem to hate me and haven't given me anything more than 2" at time for last 3 storms and they all melt within 2 days. So, I've got the plowing fever and nothing to plow. It is a curse actually.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Welcome to our wonderful site Connor. Can you share some pictures of what you use to plow snow with?
> 
> Better MJD???


How about just not responding to him when all you want to do is call him a troll? Hilarious that some of you guys are TROLLING him just to call him a troll. So, for the last time stop doing it...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> How about just not responding to him when all you want to do is call him a troll? Hilarious that some of you guys are TROLLING him just to call him a troll. So, for the last time stop doing it...


It's not worth getting banned over him.

Have a good night.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

The only conclusion I've come to as to why the Town of Johnstown had a rollover on their truck like this for clearing alternating sides of one streets. It is the only reason that makes sense. Because any other setup would have been fine with a one way plow or vee plow. But, if you wanted to clean the street putting snow banks on both sides of the street the only way to do would be a rollover type plow. I wish I could find some old guy from the town of johnstown show him the truck and get the skinny on it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I will need to a trip up to Kirkland, NY-- I wonder if they will let me measure their ballast box on their A Model Walter???? I need to figure out how to get that ballast block off the chassis of mine too. I wonder if it is light enough to use a rented telescopic fork-lift to remove...

Maybe I should put a sander on it? I could go gas powered and keep the controls all remote.... Nah... I think I'll keep it simple and put the Big Concrete Block Back in for ballast and get a better set of chains for it for traction. And then sacrifice a bucket of KFC to Jobo a blizzard next December after I've got the DT-466 in it. Because I think this year will be a snowplowing bust.

The Sander would be nice since this driveway of my parents gets a lot of ice. it is at the bottom of a hill and it just fills with run off water and freezes. But, the yard is usually ice free. But, I don't think I want to be bothered with the sander-- I'll just use a few bags and garden push spreader like I do now for the folks. But, it was a thought....

I wonder what the ground pressure of this truck will be like on the driveway. My yard is gravel and is showing signs of fatigue from the box truck and the tanker no so much from the vans. I might have to resurface the folks drive way so I can play with this beast.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you say spirit guide?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> I will do better I video. But first I actually have to have something worth filming. I haven't even taken the blue tarp I put on it for a week or so.
> 
> Lately I've been in the office or on the road. I gave an estimate for a lot things at a dude ranch in Kerhonkson, NY... I didn't even know we had dude ranches in any more in NY. Then I found out there are two of them in the area. I'll have to send something to the other one and get them on the client list.


Well get it done been waiting for two months .Was really excited when you first posted about it last year . You should start a build thread on here .I know you have been waiting for snow but it doesn't look like it will happen this year . Walter thread without pics really kind of useless .


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I 


quigleysiding said:


> Well get it done been waiting for two months .Was really excited when you first posted about it last year . You should start a build thread on here .I know you have been waiting for snow but it doesn't look like it will happen this year . Walter thread without pics really kind of useless .


Sure thing...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Well get off the plowsite and get her done .


Theres a mint Cordoba for sale right down the road from me


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

quigleysiding said:


> Well get off the plowsite and get her done .
> 
> Theres a mint Cordoba for sale right down the road from me


But I only want bolt of Corinthian leather... actually I am getting ready to go out on the road to give an estimate in Albany...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

What is Corinthian leather exactly any way? Is it real leather with a made up marketing name or fake leather with a brilliant marketing name ploy?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

My goal is to clear about 12,000 cubic feet of snow in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

And if you wonder how I came up with 12,000 cubic feet of snow... here is how.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

So do you have a time machine to go plow that . is that the next thing on your build list .


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

quigleysiding said:


> So do you have a time machine to go plow that . is that the next thing on your build list .


No, time machine. But, that is the sort of storm I like to plan for.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Not me I like little 4-6 inch storms


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

quigleysiding said:


> Not me I like little 4-6 inch storms


I love a great snow storm that is 30 inches or more. And we used to get 2-3 a season. But now we are lucky to get 10 inches. Last year we got a big March Storm of 38 inches. That is what I am hoping will happen this year.

What is the point of have the most absurd private snowplow truck if you don't get at least 1 or 2 big storms per year?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ConnorExum said:


> I love a great snow storm that is 30 inches or more. And we used to get 2-3 a season. But now we are lucky to get 10 inches. Last year we got a big March Storm of 38 inches. That is what I am hoping will happen this year.
> 
> What is the point of have the most absurd private snowplow truck if you don't get at least 1 or 2 big storms per year?


What is the point of talking about all these projects if you're never going to follow through with them?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> That is what I am hoping will happen this year.
> 
> What is the point of have the most absurd private snowplow truck if you don't get at least 1 or 2 big storms per year?


Why? Your supposed truck won't be ready this year or for a few years anyway.....your words


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What is the point of talking about all these projects if you're never going to follow through with them?


Well, you've decided that I will not proceed to follow through on them. Some of them will just take longer. The Walter restore will be slow because many of the parts I will have to have specially built. No more Walter Dealers to order from. But it is a labor of Love and the truck works right now but it isn't in original condition.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

A rational thinking person, especially a so called successful businessman would get his own house and not live in an apartment before playing in fantasyland with these cockamamie ideas you come up with. But I did say rational....

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you stuff a DT in it, that ain't going to be original now, is it?


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> A rational thinking person, especially a so called successful businessman would get his own house and not live in an apartment before playing in fantasyland with these cockamamie ideas you come up with. But I did say rational....
> 
> NYH1.


I like my apartment. Plenty of successful people live in Apartments in NYC. Where I choose to live is not a sign of anything. I find the apartment fits my needs and frees me up to do other things.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> If you stuff a DT in it, that ain't going to be original now, is it?


The DT would not be original. But I was using original as being in factory showroom condition. It needs a little body work. a new fuel tank, a new ballast box, and a new window in the driver's side door. The interior needs good bit of work: the seats need new upholstery, the dash needs new paint, the heater needs to be replaced, and the battery box needs to replaced. Of course I want to paint it a new color: green. But all the hydraulics work and electric systems work including the lights and turn signals. But things like making a new ballast box is going to be custom. I have to figure out how to squeeze a new fuel tank under the passenger seat because that is where was originally. I need to do some other things but overall the truck is in pretty good shape for 60 years and $2500 dollars to purchase.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Fuel tank, company in Canada that makes fuel tanks, two weeks out, the battery box, you have a welder, that's a one dayer in your shop. Window glass, any glass company, one day. The seats, I'd go aftermarket with a Bostrom. Two hour install. The heater, your welder and some sheet metal, two days work. Lets start the work, with a picture thread.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Ya start a thread we will actually be interested in . Everyone would be more than happy to watch the build .
So tomorrow get off the computer and go get some pics of that bad *****


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm guessing it was referencing someone and had nothing to do with moving snow...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm guessing plenty can ignore his threads and move on to other discussions rather than continuing to post at/towards him in a demeaning way...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Fuel tank, company in Canada that makes fuel tanks, two weeks out, the battery box, you have a welder, that's a one dayer in your shop. Window glass, any glass company, one day. The seats, I'd go aftermarket with a Bostrom. Two hour install. The heater, your welder and some sheet metal, two days work. Lets start the work, with a picture thread.


You cannot use a Bostrom the battery box is also under the seats. I wanted a Bostrom but then I looked at what I would have to do to get one and it requires cutting out all the frame work for the seats and then moving the terminals for the batteries under the cab. Then I would have to make not only a battery box-- but a completely battery compartment. The battery is stored right now under the driver's seat.

The floor the truck is lower than the bottom part of the door and you actually step down about 6 - 8 inches. to get into the truck.

The fuel tank I have to look more carefully into. They bypassed the original lines and put in a gravity feed system from behind the cab. It is jerry rigged with an old 30 gallon square tank in a wooden box . I think the town did it when they put into reserves. So that has to change.

As for the heater I've not really had a chance to take it all apart yet--I think the core is good because I don't see any leaks I just don't think the fan works since I cannot get it to turn on even with just the battery. It could be the switch too.

The hard stuff is the body work. I need to either bend back in place the driver's side steps on the fender or cut out and fabricate new ones. I need to add some body fill to some of the fenders but over all the wheel wells are in good condition considering the age.

The door is actually not as easily done. Yes, the glass can be purchased easily enough. I'm just worried about the door. I have to be very carefully taking it apart. It isn't like they are making new ones. It looks like their might even be some wooden parts of it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> You cannot use a Bostrom the battery box is also under the seats. I wanted a Bostrom but then I looked at what I would have to do to get one and it requires cutting out all the frame work for the seats


....so? We did all kinds of seat work before,,,ain't rocket science.



ConnorExum said:


> Then I would have to make not only a battery box-- but a completely battery compartment. The battery is stored right now under the driver's seat.


So? You can put the batts where ever you want....welder and metal...rocket science ...


ConnorExum said:


> I just don't think the fan works since I cannot get it to turn on even with just the battery. It could be the switch too.


.
So, test light time....science of rockets.

Excuses excuses.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

dieselss said:


> ....so? We did all kinds of seat work before,,,ain't rocket science.
> 
> So? You can put the batts where ever you want....welder and metal...rocket science ...
> .
> ...


1) seats sure it would be faster and easier to cut out the rigid frames the seats sit and put air ride in. But that would mean changing the fuel tank to a frame mounted one. And it would mean moving the battery box to the frame for symmetry. I really want to return the fuel tank and battery box to similar conditions from the factory.

2) I really only want to make one major mechanical change swapping the gas for a diesel

3) cosmetic changes only a console for a CB Radio, radio with mp3 , cab speakers, new upholstery , interior paint and exterior paint.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

6-10 on Friday... It's not 30but I'll take it.


----------

